# Spinnfischen Island



## Citystars (11. Juni 2017)

Hallo liebe Anglerboard-Mitglieder,

dieses Jahr werde ich die Rundreise um Island im Juli antreten. Neben dem Genuss der schönen Landschaft möchte ich auch gerne ein wenig angeln . Ich habe mich jetzt schon einmal schlau gelesen und hätte ein paar Fragen an diejenigen von euch, die Island bereits schon einmal beangelt haben.
Mein Plan ist es mit einer Spinnrute (Spro Globetrotter Gt / Daiwa Freams 2508A mit 200m PowerPro) die Seen und vielleicht auch mal an eine Mole anzusteuern. Als Tackle habe ich Gummifische, Spinner und Wobbler dabei. Ferner auch ein paar Plattfischvorfächer. Zielfische sind Forellen, Saiblinge und kleinere Meeresfische. Passt das Equipment euerer Erfahrung nach?
Ich habe nun auch sehr viel über die "besonderen" Zollbestimmungen gelesen. Um den Desinfektionsprozess zu umgehen, habe ich mir das Equipment neu gekauft und die Original-Rechnungen aufbewahrt, um den Zöllnern die Neuwertigkeit zu bescheinigen. Hat jemand von euch dies auch schon einmal gemacht?
Für die Seen habe ich vor mir die Fishingcard zu kaufen. Wie sind diese Gewässer von den Fischbeständen her und gibt es auch die Möglichkeit mit der Karte einen Fluss zu beangeln?
Über weitere Tipps rund um das Spinnfischen zu Island (gerne auch Links) wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Erst einmal vielen Dank für eure Antworten und einen schönen Restsonntag .


----------



## Citystars (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Spinnfischen Island*

Hat niemand einen Tipp?


----------



## Taxidermist (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Spinnfischen Island*

Ich habe vor Jahren einen Artikel gelesen, wonach es an Islands Küsten sehr gute Meerforellenbestände gibt!
Auch von einem Gesetz nach dem an jeder Bachmündung ein Angelverbot von 100m rechts und links besteht, aber solche Regelungen gibt es ja auch anderen Orts.
Da in Island das Fischereirecht an den Grundbesitz gebunden ist, wurde in dem Artikel dringend dazu geraten, den entsprechenden Landwirt um Erlaubnis zu fragen, um an seinem Bach zu fischen.
Das sind wie gesagt Infos welche mir in Erinnerung geblieben sind.
Selbst habe ich keine Ahnung von der Fischerei auf Island!

Jürgen


----------



## Citystars (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Spinnfischen Island*

Hallo,

 vielen Dank für Deinen Beitrag. 
 Deine Informationen bestätigen, dass was ich bisher gelesen habe. Gerade bei den Bächen soll angeblich auch möglich sein bei den Landlords mit einem kleinen Obolus (Geld und/oder Getränken ) an die Angel-Erlaubnis für einen Flußabschnitt zu kommen.

 Haben noch andere User weitere Hinweise zu meinen Fragen?


----------



## Citystars (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: Spinnfischen Island*

Sonst noch jemand? 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hov (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: Spinnfischen Island*

Hallo,

ich bin gerade von meiner 6. Islandreise zurückgekehrt.

Welche Ausführung der Spro Gt hast Du ? Und welche Tragkraft hat Deine Schnur ?
Ohne diese Angaben kann ich Dir nicht sagen, ob das Gerät passt.

Die Veidikortid kaufe ich mir nicht mehr. Sie ist durch den schlechten ISK-Kurs recht teuer geworden. Die Seen an denen ich gefischt habe, waren keine Spitzengewässer. Außerdem verlangen viele Besitzer, dass Du vorher die Veidikortid vorzeigst. Du musst also sowieso vorher zum Besitzer. Für diese Seen werden i.d.R. Tageskarten verkauft. Ich schaue mir daher immer das Gewässer vorher an und entscheide dann, ob ich dort fischen möchte. Die Preise für Tageskarten sind oft sehr günstig.

Die Veidikortid gilt nur an Seen. Du findest aber oft Hinweisschilder an der Straße, dass Angelkartenverkauft werden, natürlich auch für Bäche.

Mein Angelgerät wurde noch nie kontrolliert. Ich habe aber auch das Gerät immer kurz vor der Reise gekauft und hatte die Rechnung immer dabei. 

Viel Erfolg auf Island. Weitere Fragen kann ich gerne beantworten.

Gruss
Thomas


----------



## Citystars (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Spinnfischen Island*

Danke! Ich bin gerade auf dem Weg nach Hirtshals zur Fähre. Nach meiner Rückkehr werde ich mal berichten 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Citystars (8. Juli 2017)

*AW: Spinnfischen Island*

Kurzer Statusbericht: Ich war gerade im Hafen Husavik und hab es mit Blinkern und kleinen Pilkern versucht und leider keinen Biss gehabt. Danach mit Gummi (LK Neo) in 7,5 cm und es lief sehr gut. Per Faulenzer konnte ich in einer Stunde 13 Dorsche fangen. Der größte hatte ca. 2kg. Aus Spaß hab ich dann noch Vertikal an der Spundkante gefischt. Jeder Wurf war ein Fisch. Leider nur Seeskorpione. Echt verrückt wie viel Fisch in diesen Gewässern steckt.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Citystars (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: Spinnfischen Island*

Hallo bin wieder in Deutschland und werde nun kurz berichten wie es war.

Husavik: siehe oben

Reykir: Am kleinen Campingplatz in Reykir (Geheimtipp!!!!) konnte ich von der Mole aus direkt von Campingplatz aus noch mit GuFi in die "Dämmerung" angeln. Dabei konnte ich einen wunderschönen 50cm Tang-Dorsch und wieder mehrere Seeskorpione landen.

Bjarkalundur: An dem Süßwassersee (auch bei der Fishingcard enthalten) konnte ich mit einem 3er Vibrax in Kupfer in einer Stunde 3 Brown Trouts bis 60cm landen. Die Bisse kamen sehr hart und die Drills haben an der leichteren Rute mächtig Spaß gemacht. Leider musste ich abbrechen, da mich die Arctic Terns Hitchcock-mäßig dauernd attackiert haben. Wahrscheinlich bin ich ihren Brutstellen zu Nahe gekommen.

Porlskshöfn: hier konnte ich direkt an der Spundwand mehrere Flundern und eine Scholle fangen.

Seydisfjördur: Das war mein persönliches Highlight. Direkt im Hafen war ein großer Dorschschwarm. Innerhalb von 2 Stunden konnte ich ca. 50 Fische fangen. Der Großteil waren Dorsche bis 55cm. Darunter auch Flundern und Seeskorpione. Ein Einheimischer sagte mir noch, dass sich im Hafenbecken unter den Brücken große Dorsche und Regenbogenforellen gefangen werden. Ich war aber so erschöpft und habe nur noch auf die kleinen geangelt.

Mein Fazit ist, dass Island wirklich unvorstellbare Fischbestände hat und die Insel der Wahnsinn ist. Der Tipp, die Fishingcard nicht zu kaufen war Goldwert. Wenn man nett fragt, erlauben die Besitzer das angeln auf ihrem Grundstück. Beim nächsten Mal packe ich mir schwerere Jigköpfe ein, da die Strömung teilweise doch sehr stark war.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## hans albers (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: Spinnfischen Island*

danke für den bericht,

klingt ja sehr naturbelassen und wild.


frage mich nur , was man mit 50 dorschen
anfängt, oder war die kühltruhe mit..???


----------



## Citystars (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: Spinnfischen Island*

Catch and Release.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Citystars (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: Spinnfischen Island*







Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## HenningOL (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: Spinnfischen Island*

Ich habe auch noch etwas Senf für das Thema

Ich bin gerade Unterwegs und gehe gelegentlich Angeln - in der Regel um den Speiseplan aufzuwerten. Entsprechend ist das mit dem Angeln ofters schnell vorbei :q

Ich benutzte die bekannte Veidikortid. Da muss ich mal eine Lanze für brechen - es gibt auch klasse Angelseen dabei die auch gerne von Isländern benutzt werden. Tolle Fische hatte ich hier:
http://veidikortid.is/en/lakes/north/lake-vatnasvaedhi-selar-oelvesvatn
der Weg dahin ist aber echt beschwerlich
und hier:
http://veidikortid.is/en/lakes/north/lake-hraunhafnarvatn-a-melrakkaslettu
Im Þingvallavatn bin ich auch auf meine Kosten gekommen.

Was aber richtig ist - wenn man nur 14 Tage da ist, dann kann es gut sein das es sich nicht lohnt. Sonst kann man sagen, alles was fließt ist oft unverschämt teuer. Im Nordosten hatte ich mich nach einen Fluss erkundigt und da wurde bei der Info abgewunken, die meisten wäre nur über Guides zu bekommen und dann wäre so hunderte Euros fällig - der einzige in der Gegend war ein Saiblingbach bei denen dann die Karte 15000 ISK also so 130 € kosten sollte. Für jemand wie mich der mal ein paar Stunden Spaß und eine Mahlzeit haben möchte einfach indiskutabel.

Grüße HenningOL


----------

